# Revving



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Revving

Hi Guys, did a bit of an experiment (in the garage) over the weekend as was getting the car ready for next Sat.

With the car at idle, I started to increase the revs slowly (after first warming her up) and built the revs up and up and up but they topped out at 5,000 rpm. 

Why?? 

Anyone know if this is because she thought she was in LC – she wasn’t, she was in neutral all buttons neutral (all light of) as well.


S


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve, I'm sure I've seen something about this and it can't fully rev out without the transmission being engaged. Engine obviously doesn't like being run hard without load. It's a bit like not being able to rev past 4000rpm when the engine is cold. Software?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Apparently in park/neutral (I cant remember if both) the revs are limited to 5k rpm.....although I seemed to remember that was when cold....read the manual?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

christer said:


> Apparently in park/neutral (I cant remember if both) the revs are limited to 5k rpm.....although I seemed to remember that was when cold....read the manual?


 Can you read Japanese? Nor can I LOL


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Steve said:


> Revving
> 
> Hi Guys, did a bit of an experiment (in the garage) over the weekend as was getting the car ready for next Sat.
> 
> ...


According to the US handbook

To maintain high performance over a long period of time, the engine speed is limited to 5,000 rpm when the is revved with the shift lever in M or P position, and to 4,000 rpm when the engine oil or coolant temperature is low or higher than normal.

If you want a copy let me know your email address.

Dave.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cheers Dave (I can confirm the "shift lever" was in Parking position ! ) LOL


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

My handbook is in English, being a UK car.......I am sure it is available from somewhere should you need it


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Bet your neighbours love you lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Everbody loves me !!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

its used to stop idiots rev cars when not under load, which isnt good for them!!!!!

Dont rev them when cold, dont rev them hard without any load on the motor.

Just had a thought, can you adjust this rev limit with Cobb or the Ecutek ( we can with the Uprev system) if you can, you could add a 4000rpm rev limit to help with the noise tests, just a thought!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I don’t have a noise issue with mine as I have the full Miltek Stainless Steel exhaust system and can get onto any and all of the UK circuits. (At the moment)

Don’t know about “adjusting the Rev limit” with Ecutek or Cobb. Sorry

As for “idiots” err experimentation I would call it - as tuners do with cars ! LOL


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Steve, just joking mate, the rev limiter adjustment would help thou as we all know the circuits are trying to be quieter and quieter.

Life is a experiment isn't it!!!!!

have fun but the main thing stay safe.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I know, hence why I put LOL at the end of my thread !!!

You gonna be at Pod this week end ?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah we will be there in the 350Z , Jon Webster driving thou , JB is away playing racing drivers in his 33GTR at the ring. cant believe he can go round corners in a car thou , he has only just mastered going in a straight line. LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yawn, Yawn, straight line LOL

Will catch up with you there then


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Setting an artificially low static rev limit won't help at most circuits because they'll still do you on drive by.

I don't think Cobb have a user selectable rev limit option, but you can change the point at which the shift lights come on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Setting an artificially low static rev limit won't help at most circuits because they'll still do you on drive by.
> 
> I don't think Cobb have a user selectable rev limit option, but you can change the point at which the shift lights come on.


9000rpm for you then Dave ?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

5k in ''N'' gearbox limited at cold

but when I got 80 C+ on the gearbox it will rev till 7k


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Bit of a thread revival here but thought its worth asking..

Basically today i was at a really long traffic light so put the car in neutral.. Had this annoying girl in the passenger seat chatting away bla bla bla, completely distracted me, so when the light goes green i accelerated but car jus revved up to like 2.5/3k until i remembered its still in N. Took my foot off the gas and onto the brake pedal then shifted to Drive as the rpm was climbing down whilst everyone behind me started beeping and getting impatient..

So my question is whether this can damage the tranny or is bad for the car at all..??


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

do not think it would be good for the gear box, did it jump at all, when it selected 1st, when mine is cold it does not like changing gear with high revs, I always wait for the revs to drop before selecting any gears.

Bobby


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

woooopi just noticed my 400th post:chuckle:

Bobby


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

bobbie said:


> do not think it would be good for the gear box, did it jump at all, when it selected 1st, when mine is cold it does not like changing gear with high revs, I always wait for the revs to drop before selecting any gears.
> 
> Bobby


Car did not jump at all  It did its normal kind of click into Drive..

I also always wait for revs to drop but people behind me beeping and edging closer to the rear of my car made me panic a little bit 

Is there reason for me to be concerned at all..? Anyone else done this before?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Think you will be ok mate they are tuff boxes, just don't do it again or you will get told off!

Bobby


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

bobbie said:


> Think you will be ok mate they are tuff boxes, just don't do it again or you will get told off!
> 
> Bobby


lol thanks.. Will be more careful next time :/


----------

